# Working fixed-term-contracts: can I apply for spouse visa



## weebit (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I have a very important question. I am the UK citizen sponsor of my wife (a South African) who we are applying for a spouse visa for. We fit all the criteria for entry to the UK and we have got all the document needed. We have a lawyer who is handling our application. 

The lawyers have a concern about my work though. I work in television production and work fixed-term-contracts. my current contract ends in 3 weeks time and i currently don't have another contract after this one. They have raised concerns that the application might be rejected because of this. We plan to apply next week. 

I have earned circa £19,800 in the past 12 months and currently earn over the £18,600 annual equivalent requirement. 

What is your opinion on my circumstances? there isn't much info on my situation which i have managed to google thus far. 

Thanks


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Assuming you are in the UK (not applying to travel together):

The challenge is that you need to show that you have made the amount necessarily and you continue to be employed at that level. I can see their concern because there is no proof you will continue to be employed at that level.

I don't have much experience with this set of rules (I was old rules). Someone with more experience will respond (I'm sure).


----------



## weebit (Jul 12, 2013)

yes, i'm currently in the UK. My wife is in South Africa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is nothing in the guidance to suggest how long your remaining fixed term contract should be - only that on the date of application, you are in fixed-term contract as confirmed by your employer. I think they take the view that since you have earned the required amount in the past 12 months, there is a good chance you will continue to do so, by getting another contract when the present one ends. The thing is, nobody's job is guaranteed and even if you are currently on a permanent contract, there is no way of knowing you may not be made redundant in a month, for example.


----------



## weebit (Jul 12, 2013)

Joppa said:


> There is nothing in the guidance to suggest how long your remaining fixed term contract should be - only that on the date of application, you are in fixed-term contract as confirmed by your employer. I think they take the view that since you have earned the required amount in the past 12 months, there is a good chance you will continue to do so, by getting another contract when the present one ends. The thing is, nobody's job is guaranteed and even if you are currently on a permanent contract, there is no way of knowing you may not be made redundant in a month, for example.


Thanks Joppa, this is exactly what i thought too. It's of my opinion that Global Visas don't know what they're talking about!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or they are just playing safe in case you are rejected!


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

weebit said:


> Thanks Joppa, this is exactly what i thought too. It's of my opinion that Global Visas don't know what they're talking about!


Hi weebit...

I used Global Visa's for my fiancé visa (USA to the UK under the old rules) and I noticed they play it very safe, they expect proof from all angles and will probably expect you (as they did me) to provide evidence to what most people would think excessive. But just remember, not only are they wanting you to get the visa so you won't complain of their service, they are also wanting to look successful in the eyes of the public as a reputable agency and by keeping a high success rate. 

Joppa is correct, no one is guaranteed constant employment and I am sure the UKBA realise this as a fact. However, I understand your concern, my spouse/sponsor works for recruitment agencies (has since I applied for my fiancé visa) and times have been rough, very rough, but we have made it through. I'm sure you'll be fine, hang in there and the best of luck to you both!!!


----------

